

Show HN: Bluenote, a notes, task and password manager for Mac - magikarp
http://bluenote.io

======
mbehrendt
Nice one, well done. Any deadline for the dropbox sync?

------
horv
Will this use dropbox sync for syncing with an iPhone?

